# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting



## TechGuy

When posting code, please try to avoid linking to a file or files off-site. To make life easier for our volunteers, please instead copy and paste the code directly to your message. Thank you!

Edited by Cookiegal to add:

Also, please note that questions regarding VBA (Visual Basic for Applications) belong in the Business Applications forum as they are used with Microsoft Office programs.

When posting any type of code, please be sure to use "Code" tags so that it displays properly in order to avoid having undesirable images such as smilies showing in place of the desired characters.

In order to do that you can click on the "Insert" icon in the toolbar of the reply box (three dots with an arrow to the right" and then select "Code" from the drop down menu. Select the coding language from the list of options then type or paste your text in the code box then click on "continue" to insert it in your post.


----------

